# Mobile Delvac



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

What's your opinion of Mobile Delvac 1300 oil vs Rotella. The local farm supply has Rotalla on sale for 39.00 with mail in rebate and Delvac for 37.00 with mail in. I can get 2 Rotella or 3 Delvac.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I see no problem with either choice.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I believe at the truck shop Mobil delvac is the recommended choice for Detroit Diesel I have been using myself since it was priced cheaper then Rotella at our local Farm and Fleet. You get a rebate back from Mobil but you wait 2 or 3 months to get the rebate and you have to play the game to get you quantities right then you have to fill out and get all the right paperwork. Now you even get a cash card with your rebate. All that while they have your money and if you don't file or screw up the paperwork you don't get it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Delvac sells Considerably cheaper in 2.5 gallons at WalMart, too over Rotella. I have always been tempted to switch to it.


----------

